# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Making Stuff >  Cooking spoon

## Willie

Carved my first cooking spoon for my mom. Turned out pretty well.

----------


## WalkingTree

That's pretty nifty. Is the neck too skinny? Might it break? Now wood-burn the handle and make it really cool.

----------


## crashdive123

Looks good.  Well done.

----------


## Willie

Thanks, the neck is skinny but kind of thick. I got a little carried away with the knife trying to get it straight and even on both sides.

----------


## hunter63

Looks good to me.....Nice job...Thanks for posting.

----------


## pete lynch

What kind of wood? Looks like pine.

----------


## natertot

looks good. I would never make my mom a wooden spoon. That was her preferred tool of discipline growing up! I still hide whenever I see her walk towards the drawer she keeps them in!

----------


## Willie

Pete, it's poplar. I had to get the softest I could find. I have issues with my hands.
Nater, my sister and I always make jokes about getting wooped with a wooden spoon.

----------


## pete lynch

Good choice of wood for that project. A gouge and a rasp are useful tools for that kind of work. A variety of sandpaper of different grit sizes, too.

----------


## finallyME

Looks great..I am sure she will love it.

----------


## #4Buck

Nice. 150% better than any spoon I've ever carved!

----------


## Jpflier

Nice looking spoon, bet Mom will love it!

----------


## Willie

IMG_20160511_061330.jpg.   Number 2

----------


## crashdive123

Another fine looking spoon.

----------


## WalkingTree

Hehe...I'm chanting "woodburn, woodburn, woodburn".

----------


## RobinD69

Nice,  have been working on 2 for a little while but every time I try to sit down and work on them some one finds something else for me to do. But again really nice spoon.

----------


## Willie

Here are a couple more I made. These I used a belt sander and angle grinder.

----------


## hunter63

Lookin' good.....Nice job.....

----------


## pete lynch

They keep getting better. Some fine work. The two on the right look to be made of oak? Bet that was fun.  :Wink:

----------


## Willie

They are oak, they are pretty solid but actually wasn't too bad.

----------


## 1stimestar

Oh those are nice!  Keep in mind we have a Christmas exchange lol.

----------


## Willie

I wanted to wait until Rick got his gift before I posted pictures. Here is my latest.

----------


## hunter63

Nice job......like them.

----------


## Rick

I like them too. We had Thanksgiving yesterday (too many outlaws and inlaws) and put the big guy to work in the kitchen. A+

----------

